# Visit to The Secret Garden (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (May 2, 2011)

On Friday I visited the Secret Garden of my nextdoor neighbor.

It is such a wonderful place. Right now the Iris is in bloom.

Here are some of the photos I took.

Purple and White.











Tan and White





Pale Lavendar





Deep Purple





Purple and Bronze 




 That one seemed to glow in the sunlight, the edges are a copper color.

There were Baby Grapes just forming





The Honeysuckle Arch and Poppies gone crazy.





and this is my neighbor pulling some weeds from the Huge Sage that is in bloom!


----------

